
Check out the gory, cringy images the FDA wants to put on cigarettes - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/08/feet-missing-toes-bloody-urine-and-giant-tumors-may-adorn-cigarette-ads/
======
basicplus2
Nothing compared to Australia already has had for years....

[https://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/australias-graphic-
tobacco-...](https://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/australias-graphic-tobacco-
warning-labels/10/)

~~~
yesenadam
Those pics are from 2012 apparently, the ones we have now are bigger pictures,
_much_ more gruesome. (Although that mouth one is bad) e.g. I seem to get the
gangrenous foot one on my bag of tobacco most of the time. The pic is the size
of the bag, on both sides. Super-gross. And it's $35+ dollars. Google
"australia tobacco gangrenous foot" WARNING: Very gross.

Also, every pack/bag is the same dark-pooey-brown colour, with brand names in
the same small plain font, all packs/bags look exactly the same except for the
name and the gruesome picture)

